# winterizing in NC



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

What winterizing do I need to do in NC. Fuel stabilizer / etc? Here you still mow etc once a month in Dec / Jan /Feb. If you still operate for an hour or two a month do I need to do all the winterizing stuff?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Probably not much. They say that if you don't plan on using a chainsaw for 30 days that you should empty the gas. I guess if you are firing it up monthly... should be fine. Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

*Winterizing or yearly maintenance....*

Most put away their mowers and other lawn/garden equipment in the winter but the winterization procedures could also be thought of as "yearly maintenance" procedures.

Changing oil, filters, clean/wax, sharpen blades, grease fittings etc. are things that need to be done on at least a yearly basis but most of us don't do all of them during the "cutting season". 

markfnc,

I would do the majority of the steps on a good winterization list as just good yearly maintenance.

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Well me*

I run Fuel stabilizer in all my stuff all summer long and change the oil when it suppose to. Like you i well be cutting grass in DEC and again in Feb more then likely. All the leaves haven't fallen yet and it may be the end of Dec before they all fall. So i may be cutting them up in Jan. So i don't worry about winterizing procedures . But if you are going to let it sit up over 30 day i would use Fuel stabilizer .:fineprint 
Jody


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Mark, Up the road from you, we recommend using a fuel stabilizer because the gas starts going bad after a couple of weeks. As for other maintence, we start serviceing mowers in Feb to get them ready for spring. We offer free pickup and delivery during Feb to get everyone ready ahead of the season. Here's what we suggest to do in the spring.
*Clean or replace air filter* 
*Change oil and oil filter if equiped* 
*Check air pressure in the tires* 
*Sharpen or replace blades* 
*Check all belts for wear or cracks and replace if needed* 
*Grease all grease fittings* 
*Put a charge on the battery* 
*Check lights if equiped* 
*Check transmission if serviceable* 
*Install new Spark Plug* 
*Install new fuel filter, and check fuel and drain if needed* 
*Clean grass from under deck and coat with Mo-Deck if customer requests* 
*Check engine RPM's * 
*Clean complete mower *
*Last but not least, run blades and check all functions for any adjustments and preform if needed*


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by markfnc _
> *What winterizing do I need to do in NC. Fuel stabilizer / etc? Here you still mow etc once a month in Dec / Jan /Feb. If you still operate for an hour or two a month do I need to do all the winterizing stuff?
> 
> *


If you are mowing once a month anyway, think just some stablzer in the gas would be fine. I would do a full service in early spring though. Get you ready for the real growing season.


----------

